# How do I add a directory to the manpath



## mroussin51 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dir Sir or Madam;

How do I add the directory /var/qmail/man to the manpath? I have been looking hard in the wrong places for the answer to this!

Thanks again,

mroussin51


----------



## glocke (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, 

see manpath(1). It should help if you add a file (e.g. called qmail.conf) under /usr/local/etc/man.d/ with the content 
	
	



```
MANPATH /var/qmail/man
```

HTH glocke


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

How did you install mail/qmail? There shouldn't be a need to edit the manpath. It certainly shouldn't install them in /var/qmail/.


----------



## mroussin51 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sorry, I made a mess of the qmail install*

Glocke,

Thanks for the reply. I tried it and no go.

regards,

mike

SirDice,

I installed it with a stick of dynamite. I first installed it from ports and tried to configure the scripts and decided it better to install from source code in which I downloaded. Then I thought it be best that I backup data and make a clean install. I am taking this time to write SOP's and I will be focused on finding/installing the best MTA for me. I am thoroughly ignorant to the subject matter. I found that qmail has some good tutorials on the web and it appears on the surface to be more secure.

Now that the smoke has cleared I thinks both install methods are fine and I feel like I am aware of my mistakes.

Thanks again for many posts and useful information!

regards,

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

There are lots of files in /usr/ports/mail/qmail/files.  The port takes advantage of those, and also makes it easy to uninstall or upgrade.  Installing from raw source... does not.


----------



## mroussin51 (Aug 25, 2012)

*I have wasted your time*

Gentlemen,

I have determined that implementing qmail exceeds my current skill set.

My apology,

Mike Roussin


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you considered the more mundane MTAs like Postfix or Sendmail?  They lack the weirdness factor of qmail.


----------



## kpa (Aug 25, 2012)

And Sendmail lacks the kitchen sink factor of Postfix


----------



## B2Pi (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow. I realize I'm jumping on an old horse, but....

First, it's probably a bug that the qmail port doesn't alter the manpath, but it doesn't. Secondly, when the OP had a problem with the manpath, everyone ignored why it didn't work (9 on 1 he had something setting manpath in his shell start file).

Finally, as a devoted qmail user and installer, let me just ask if your solution to anything you don't understand is 'don't do that'?


----------

